# Lighting suggestions needed



## Pegasus70 (Jul 24, 2013)

I know that lighting is discussed ad nauseum in the forums. So why I am having so much trouble making a decision is a puzzle. But I am simply agonizing over how best to light a standard 9 gallon tank. I would like to be able to grow as many different plants as possible although at the depth of the tank, it may be hard to grow glosso.

Here is what I am struggling with.
I would prefer either LED or T5 HO lighting. But I can't find a single fixture that will do the job on a tank this size. I would need to but three or four fixtures. That seems crazy!

I looked at the Kessel LED fixtures at my LFS where they have them on one of their planted tanks. But the light has an odd green tint that I really don't like and they say that they can't grow red plants. I noticed that the plants they have in the tank are low to moderate light plants, Certainly nothing light hungry.

Other systems I have looked at are enormously expensive. I have looked at some DIY solutions but I'm not convinced about those. Someone suggested a 6700K LED Spotlight or two. But I haven't seen anything like that anywhere.

So, who has used what to successfully light a 90 gallon heavily planted tank? Please relieve me of this indecision!


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

48 INCH SOLAR T5 HO AQUARIUM LIGHT - 4 X 54 WATTS 
48 INCH SOLAR T5 HO AQUARIUM LIGHT - 4 X 54 WATTS 
$225.00 
I use these lights from Catalina Aquariums. You can get about any size or light combo you want. Jim builds each fixture to order.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Apr 25, 2014)

Sup baby!!!









=======








=======









I moved on to Ecoxotic E-series, but you can't go wrong with either fixture.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Aquaticlife t5ho x4 fixture worked great. Usually only used two bulbs, but had the other bank when needed.


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you looked up PAR 38 LEDs? I have them lighting my 75 gallon for about $60.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've had great success with my 2 bmled fixtures and they can customize them to fit any tank size and color spectrum. I ended up going with a 10k fixture and a Dutch for some color pop and plants have really popped.


----------



## wrenn420 (May 17, 2014)

Get a build my LED light. The build quality is awesome, I went with the 10,000K light it really makes your fish pop and plants pearl. The customer service is second to none and if you don't like it just return it no questions asked. I would advise calling and explaining what size tank you have and the fish and plants you plan on keeping, they will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Pegasus70 (Jul 24, 2013)

Method said:


> Have you looked up PAR 38 LEDs? I have them lighting my 75 gallon for about $60.


Any chance you could provide a link to the specific type bulb you are referring to? And how many bulbs would you put over a 90 gallon tank? How many do you have over your 75?


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

Pegasus70 said:


> Any chance you could provide a link to the specific type bulb you are referring to? And how many bulbs would you put over a 90 gallon tank? How many do you have over your 75?


I have 3 bulbs over my 75. They each have 9 LEDs at 2 watts apiece (9X2 W) with 120 degree optics. Go to fleabay and search Ultra Bright CREE E27 Dimmable PAR20 PAR30 PAR38 LED Light Bulb Lamp 86-265V . My 75 is relatively low light, so you might want to go 12X2 W or more. I made reflectors from blanda blank bowls from Ikea ($8). Drilling with a 1.5" hole saw made it perfect for Ikea's hemma socket cords ($5). All in all a cheap and effective way to light a tank. I have a tank journal over on TPT. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5226001#post5226001


----------



## Jan Harvay (Sep 20, 2014)

High Power 4S (HIGH POWER SOLID STATE SUN SPECTRUM) Lights are manufactured with Alta LED technology, based in ponoma in California . We have multi Watts Products for you what you need . We are Specialize in the fixtures of Alta LED,s Lights .


----------



## Pegasus70 (Jul 24, 2013)

Method said:


> I have 3 bulbs over my 75. They each have 9 LEDs at 2 watts apiece (9X2 W) with 120 degree optics. Go to fleabay and search Ultra Bright CREE E27 Dimmable PAR20 PAR30 PAR38 LED Light Bulb Lamp 86-265V . My 75 is relatively low light, so you might want to go 12X2 W or more. I made reflectors from blanda blank bowls from Ikea ($8). Drilling with a 1.5" hole saw made it perfect for Ikea's hemma socket cords ($5). All in all a cheap and effective way to light a tank. I have a tank journal over on TPT. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5226001#post5226001


I should probably know this. But what color temperature would you suggest? Warm white? Cool white? or Natural white? I can't seem to find the actual color spectrum for these LED types.


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

Pegasus70 said:


> I should probably know this. But what color temperature would you suggest? Warm white? Cool white? or Natural white? I can't seem to find the actual color spectrum for these LED types.


I was able to find 'cool whites' at 6500K. It may have been 6700K, but it makes no real difference. The cool white looks nice.


----------

